# Rotating Weight



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

As an average climber, would cutting 204 grams (7.25 oz, nearly 1/2 lb) from a set of wheels be something I could feel? Keeping the Record hubs, how much would you pay to shed this much weight from your wheels by changing rims and spokes?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I switched from the Easton EC90 Aero to the EC90 SLX and cornering felt a bit different but, I couldn't feel much difference during steady state climbing or accelerations. The Aero is about 200g heavier than the SLX. Same hub and spokes. Fwiw, I used the same tires at the same pressure.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

the general rule of thumb for weight reduction is $1 per gram. that ain't cheap. if you get under that, you are doing ok.


----------

